# fuel pump dead boost a pump at fault



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

*do i have a lifter tapping*

so i got the fuel pump out today thinking the fuel pump was dead due to the boost a pump but once i got it out and tested it, it was fine. So started looking in other places and found out the relay was fried for the boost a pump. so i try another relay and no good im only getting 1 volt on the other end of the relay where it is suppose to be 12 volt, weird thing is that the relay puts out 12 volts on the relay until i hook the boost a pump up then it drops to 1 volt. So i hook up a toggle switch bam car cranks runs and drives fine i get 60 psi of fuel pressure so i know the boost a pump is working any ideas?


----------

